# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Ищу подругу для общения

## Просто_Мрррр

Помоги, хочу сделать суицид, отвлеки меня от этого.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Как она отвлечёт, если они тоже хотят соврешить СУ? А для общения, пожалуйста, обозначь темы которые тебе интересны, и может быть кроме темы СУ кто-то подключится.

----------


## Игорёк

Просить помощи у женщин.. Какая милая детская наивность ))

----------


## Kranston

Бгг... Мне девушки не дают, Хочу совершить су.... Может здесь мне дадут... ЖЖош..

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Да лан, чего вы, парни. Если это последнее, что может помочь человеку, то почему бы и не попросить.

----------


## КсенияБо

> Помоги, хочу сделать суицид, отвлеки меня от этого.


 Ну как там? Нашел? Помогла?

----------


## Anisa_96

Пишите мне в личку, если захотите поговорить с кем-то

----------


## Alisa28

Я в вк https://vk.com/id551694448 ищу друзей таких же отчаянных

----------

